# Campy Atlanta 96 rim



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone know anything bout this rim. They came on my wife-to-be's bike I bought her for Christmas. Sounds like a special edition for the Atlanta Olympics, so perhaps they were something special back in the day??


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Nope, just heavy hoops. In the mid-90s, Campy named their road rims after cities and years of Summer Olympics. I rode Atlanta 96 rims for a long time. They were/are heavy, but I never had to tension or true them.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

waitforme said:


> Anyone know anything bout this rim. They came on my wife-to-be's bike I bought her for Christmas. Sounds like a special edition for the Atlanta Olympics, so perhaps they were something special back in the day??


Like backinthesaddle says, in around 1995 or 1996 Campagnolo named all their new road rims after summer Olympic host cities. Here's some information on some of these rims: http://www.campyonly.com/techtalk/techtalk12.htm

The Atlanta 96 was also used for the original Scirroco wheels, a mid-level aero-wheel from the late '90s. Campagnolo has a habit of re-using names for completely different wheels from year to year. The Vento used to be their second tier wheel (after the Shamals), but this name is now attached to a low-end pre-built wheel. The original Eurus from the late '90s was the low-end pre-built wheel (using the Sydney rim), but that name is now attached to a high-end wheel. Here's some information about Campy's pre-built wheels from that era: http://www.campyonly.com/techtalk/techtalk11.html


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Special enough for Olympic gold....look closely. :thumbsup:


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

brewster said:


> Special enough for Olympic gold....look closely. :thumbsup:


Nope...the Shamal used it's own hoop back then...


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> Nope, just heavy hoops. In the mid-90s, Campy named their road rims after cities and years of Summer Olympics. I rode Atlanta 96 rims for a long time. They were/are heavy, but I never had to tension or true them.


Didn't think I'd have a rare collector on my hands worth reselling on eBay, but good to check just in case!


----------

